# curieux problème avec un 9600



## vieukh (23 Septembre 2010)

bonjour
le 9600 d'une amie perdait l'heure. soupçonnant la pile de faiblir, je la lui change, puis je le rallume. au démarrage : pas d'image; le mac tourne mais le moniteur reste noir.
je replace l'ancienne pile; pas de problème !
j'ai refait quatre fois l'expérience, avec le même résultat. peut-être quelqu'un de plus calé que moi comprendra t'il
merci


----------



## iMacounet (23 Septembre 2010)

T'as bien mis la pile à l'endroit ? :rose:


----------



## Invité (23 Septembre 2010)

Un reset "pram" avec la nouvelle pile ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> T'as bien mis la pile à l'endroit ? :rose:



Hypothèse pas si idiote que ça, même à moi, c'est arrivé :sick: :rateau:


----------



## vieukh (23 Septembre 2010)

bonsoir
c'est vrai, cela peut arriver à tout le monde; mais pas quatre fois de suite !
sinon, je changerais de pseudo; je choisirais alzheimer  !
je ne comprends toujours pas; je vais essayer la même pile sur mon 7600.
merci.


----------



## Invité (23 Septembre 2010)

Et le reset ?


----------



## claude72 (23 Septembre 2010)

Le PM9600 démarre sans pile... donc même le vendeur t'a arnaqué et que ta nouvelle pile est en fait HS, il démarrerait quand-même...

... donc à part une très grosse erreur de type de pile, il ne reste plus qu'une erreur de polarité... 





> c'est vrai, cela peut arriver à tout le monde; mais pas quatre fois de suite !


Si, ça se peut : il suffit qu'à chaque fois tu interprètes de la même mauvaise manière les indications qui sont sur la pile ou sur la CM du Mac, en croyant à chaque fois que ce sont les bonnes indications... et donc à chaque fois tu remets la pile à l'envers, en croyant l'avoir mise dans le bon sens


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2010)

claude72 a dit:


> Si, ça se peut : il suffit qu'à chaque fois tu interprètes de la même mauvaise manière les indications qui sont sur la pile ou sur la CM du Mac, en croyant à chaque fois que ce sont les bonnes indications... et donc à chaque fois tu remets la pile à l'envers, en croyant l'avoir mise dans le bon sens



la pile vide pouvant elle être montée indifféremment dans le bon ou le mauvais sens sans plus d'effets néfastes, puisqu'elle est vide, précisément !


----------



## vieukh (24 Septembre 2010)

bonsoir
merci à tous
j'ai effectué un reset.
j'ai vérifié et revérifié le positionnement de la pile.
rien n'a changé; et lorsque je replace l'ancienne, tout fonctionne.
pas alzheimer; pas sénile.
je viens de faire le même test sur mon vieux 7600; résultats identiques.
je commence à soupçonner la nouvelle pile (LS 14250 ou 1/2 AA) 
ce qui est curieux, c'est que le(s) mac(s) démarre(nt) et tourne(nt); seul l'affichage est affecté
comprends pas !
dans le doute, je vais retourner chez 1001 piles.


----------



## melaure (24 Septembre 2010)

Tu n'as pas de multimètre ?


----------



## claude72 (24 Septembre 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> LS 14250


Pourtant c'est la bonne référence...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Septembre 2010)

Oui, faudrait vérifier la tension délivrée, parce que dans ce format, il existe des alcalines (1,5V) et des "lithium" (3,6V), et LS14250, je crois que c'est le format, pas le type.


----------



## claude72 (24 Septembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... LS14250, je crois que c'est le format, pas le type.


LS14250 est bien le type de la pile lithium 3,6V... le format, c'est 1/2 AA (ou 1/2 R6).


----------



## vieukh (26 Septembre 2010)

bonsoir
merci à tous
je n'ai pas eu le temps de retourner chez 1001 piles; ce sera pour la semaine prochaine.
la référence de pile est correcte. je note, toutefois, une différence au niveau du contact positif.
(diamètre légèrement différent)
mon multimètre est hors service depuis quinze jours. (la "loi des séries"; je connais !)
à suivre


----------



## claude72 (26 Septembre 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> je note, toutefois, une différence au niveau du contact positif.
> (diamètre légèrement différent)


Dans le tas de piles que j'ai vu passer, il y avait effectivement des petites différences selon les marques.. les Saft ont un contact positif qui ressemble à une petite capsule très plate d'environ 5 mm de diamètre, alors que d'autres ont un contact positif d'environ 3 mm de diamètre qui dépasse franchement d'un isolant plastique coulé autour...


----------



## vieukh (28 Septembre 2010)

bonjour
suite et fin (apparemment) de mes soucis. la pile suspecte a été testée; elle semblait bonne. 1001 piles l'a changée. la nouvelle (autre marque) fonctionne. je renonce à comprendre. je vous donne des précisions, au cas où quelqu'un rencontrerait le même problème.
références des piles :
saft SL 4350 1/2 AA (la plus ancienne)
saft LS 14250 1/2 AA (celle qui qui ne fonctionnait pas)
Tadiran 1/2 AA (la nouvelle)
comprenne qui pourra !
encore merci


----------

